# I'm bored...



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Playing around with my new(to me) laptop.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Some tools I have bought and sold...


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

That's some nice gear!


----------

